# Ted Arcidi below the nipple



## min0 lee (Feb 25, 2006)

Ted Arcidi "The Boss of the Bench Press"
I scanned this picture and I noticed the placement of the bar when it hits his chest. 
I go above the nipples where does it land on yours?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 25, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I go above the nipples where does it land on yours?



Pretty much the same place Ted does.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Feb 25, 2006)

Mine goes to the bottom of my rib cage (PL style), but I very rarely bench with a BB.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Feb 25, 2006)

I only do declines but The same place as Ted


----------



## LexusGS (Feb 25, 2006)

i do mine same exact way.


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 25, 2006)

Mine hits around the same spot as his.  Maybe closer to the nipple but not above.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 25, 2006)

mine is the same as that guys.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 25, 2006)

Even lower for me.


----------



## Alaric (Feb 25, 2006)

Same, below the nipples.  When I was doing above the nipples and hitting my chest, it used to kill my shoulders/rotators.  by hitting it below the nipple line, its taken away that problem.


----------



## ironman512 (Feb 25, 2006)

about da same maybe lower


----------



## DOMS (Feb 26, 2006)

I go to the bottom of the pec (same as the pic).

I remember reading (but not which book) that many "bodybuilders" take the bar to the nipple because it's the only mark they have on their upper torso.

On a side note min0, you shouldn't be allowed to post in the Training forums when the title includes the word "nipple."  It's just not right.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 26, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> I go to the bottom of the pec (same as the pic).
> 
> I remember reading (but not which book) that many "bodybuilders" take the bar to the nipple because it's the only mark they have on their upper torso.
> 
> On a side note min0, you shouldn't be allowed to post in the Training forums when the title includes the word "nipple." It's just not right.


 
I made you look.


----------



## PWGriffin (Feb 26, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Ted Arcidi "The Boss of the Bench Press"
> I scanned this picture and I noticed the placement of the bar when it hits his chest.
> I go above the nipples where does it land on yours?




You have a link in ur sig to an article on the "perfect bench press rep" that states that you touch the bottom of ur sternum with the bar....


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 26, 2006)

Your right, it actually touches my nipples not above it like I posted above. It's the only thing I have'nt copied from that article, I've been hitting the nipples since I was 15 years old and judging from the posts here I'll give it a try.




> 3. Remove the bar from the racks and tighten up the muscles of your torso. *Begin lowering the bar under complete control to a point at the bottom of your sternum (about even with the bottom of your sternum, a.k.a. the breastbone).* Imagine as though your muscles are springs storing up all the energy of the weight lowering and getting ready to explode it all back out. Inhale as you lower the bar and feel it tightening up your chest.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 26, 2006)

*Another question about nipples*

Do you target the below the nipples on the Decline and incline presses?


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 26, 2006)

I touch a bit lower than he does.  If you pull your shoulder blades together, keep your upper back really tight in general, and tuck your elbows, then it shoulder naturally hit around the top of your abs.

When I do inclines I hit about where he is hitting, when I do declines I tend to hit even lower.


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 26, 2006)

flat, same as him.. but inclines right above my nips


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 26, 2006)

Any of you who talked about your nipples are GHEY!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 26, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I made you look.



Oh, I get it, it's your new exercise methodology: Brokeback Bodybuilding.


----------

